# solche guten Leute, solch gute Leute, so gute Leute



## Uticens678

Hallo zusammen! Meine Frage geht um folgendes: ich habe diesen hypotetischen Satz: "Meine Nachbarn sind *solche* gute Leute, dass sie jede Woche für die Armen Spenden machen". Kann ich "*solche*" mit "so" und mit "solch" ersetzen? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## berndf

Du kannst solch als dekliniertes Pronomen oder undekliniert verwenden (ich halte es undekliniert für ein Adverb aber die meisten Grammatikbücher sehen das anders). Je nach dem, ob du es dekliniert oder undekliniert benutzt, muss das Adjektiv schwach bzw. stark dekliniert werden. Also entweder
_solch*e* gute*n*_ _Leute_
oder
_solch gute Leute_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Uticens678 said:


> Kann ich "*solche*" mit "so" und mit "solch" ersetzen?


Ja, Du kannst "*solche*" durch "so" und  "solch" ersetzen:
_*solch* gute Leute_ - (gehoben)
_*so* gute Leute - _(spontan wäre das meine erste Wahl)


----------



## Uticens678

berndf said:


> Du kannst solch als dekliniertes Pronomen oder undekliniert verwenden (ich halte es undekliniert für ein Adverb aber die meisten Grammatikbücher sehen das anders). Je nach dem, ob du es dekliniert oder undekliniert benutzt, muss das Adjektiv schwach bzw. stark dekliniert werden. Also entweder
> _solch*e* gute*n*_ _Leute_
> oder
> _solch gute Leute_.





JClaudeK said:


> Ja, Du kannst "*solche*" durch "so" und  "solch" ersetzen:
> _*solch* gute Leute_ - (gehoben)
> _*so* gute Leute - _(spontan wäre das meine erste Wahl)


Danke euch beiden! Die Version mit *so *interessiert mir besonders: Ich dachte, bei Namen ohne Artikel  kann mann nur *solche*, und nicht *so* verwenden:

_*so ein Tag*_ aber _*solche Tage*_, und nicht "_*so Tage*_" .

Wesentlich verstehe ich die "Logik" hinter so einem Satz wie "So gute Leute" nicht ...

Vielen Dank erneut und schönen Abend


----------



## bearded

Uticens678 said:


> nicht "_*so Tage*_" .
> Wesentlich verstehe ich die "Logik" hinter so einem Satz wie "So gute Leute" nicht ...


''So'' ist ein Adverb und  bezieht sich auf ''gute''.
''So gute Leute'' kann man sagen, ''so Tage'' nicht (zwischen 'so' und 'Tage/Leute' muss ein Adjektiv stehen).

''Solche'' ist ein Demonstrativpronomen (bei uns würde man es Adjektiv nennen) und kann auch direkt vor einem Nomen stehen:
solche Leute / solche guten Leute.


----------



## Uticens678

bearded said:


> ''So'' ist ein Adverb und  bezieht sich auf ''gute''.
> ''So gute Leute'' kann man sagen, ''so Tage'' nicht (zwischen 'so' und 'Tage/Leute' muss ein Adjektiv stehen).
> 
> ''Solche'' ist ein Demonstrativpronomen (bei uns würde man es Adjektiv nennen) und kann auch direkt vor einem Nomen stehen:
> solche Leute / solche guten Leute.


Grazie mille! Quindi in pratica se ho un nome al plurale, che quindi non può avere davanti un articolo indeterminativo (perché in tedesco non ci sono articoli partitivi tipo "dei" dell'italiano o "des" del francese)* preceduto da un aggettivo*, ho sempre tre possibilità:
delle persone così brave (che...)
-> 1) so + aggettivo + nome -> so gute Leute
-> 2) solch non flesso +"" -> solch gute Leute
-> 3) solch flesso +"" -> solche guten Leute
Giusto? Se è così, cambia qualcosa a livello di formalità / accettabilità in un testo scritto fra le frasi del tipo 1) e 2) (quelle con solch non flesso mi pare siano semplicemente molto formali) ?
Grazie tante davvero!


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> ''So'' ist ein Adverb und bezieht sich auf ''gute''.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> ''So'' ist ein Adverb und bezieht sich auf ''gute''.


Das tut _solch_ nach meinem Verständnis in _solch gute Leute_ auch. Darum schrieb ich, ich halte es für ein Adverb.


----------



## Kurtchen

bearded said:


> ''so Tage'' nicht (zwischen 'so' und 'Tage/Leute' muss ein Adjektiv stehen).



Sia possibile usarlo in contesto tanto informale, cf. _Das sind so Tage..._ oppure  _Ich kenn da so Typen... _


----------



## bearded

Uticens678 said:


> Grazie mille! Quindi in pratica se ho un nome al plurale, che quindi non può avere davanti un articolo indeterminativo (perché in tedesco non ci sono articoli partitivi tipo "dei" dell'italiano o "des" del francese) preceduto da un aggettivo, ho sempre tre possibilità:
> delle persone così brave (che...)
> -> 1) so + aggettivo + nome -> so gute Leute
> -> 2) solch non flesso +"" -> solch gute Leute
> -> 3) solch flesso +"" -> solche guten Leute
> Giusto? Se è così, cambia qualcosa a livello di formalità / accettabilità in un testo scritto fra le frasi del tipo 1) e 2) (quelle con solch non flesso mi pare siano semplicemente molto formali) ?
> Grazie tante davvero!


Il tuo riassunto mi sembra corretto / Deine Zusammenfassung erscheint mir korrekt.
Auch 'solch' ist hier ein Adverb , wie berndf richtig schreibt.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Il tuo riassunto mi sembra corretto / Deine Zusammenfassung erscheint mir korrekt.
> Auch 'solch' ist hier ein Adverb , wie berndf richtig schreibt.


Das Dumme ist eben nur, dass weder Duden noch DWDS _solch_ als Adverb aufführen.


----------



## bearded

Kann man vielleicht sagen, es sei ein undekliniertes, adverbial verwendetes Pronomen ...? Das gilt dann auch für 'manch'...


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> adverbial verwendetes Pronomen


Das wäre eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Uticens678

Danke allen / grazie a tutti !


----------



## JClaudeK

Kurtchen said:


> Sia possibile usarlo in contesto tanto informale, cf. _Das sind so Tage..._ oppure _Ich kenn da so Typen..._


"Das sind so Tage/ Typen." ist der Plural von "das ist so ein Tag/ so ein Typ" (= das ist ein {besonderer} Tag" / ein {eigenartiger} Typ.
Das heißt: daran ist nichts "tanto informale" (cf. Duden 3 "so (ein) ), sondern das ist m. E.  "normales" Deutsch, allerdings mit einer spezifischen Bedeutung.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> daran ist nichts "tanto informale"


Naja, ich würde es sicher nur in einigermaßen informellen Situationen verwenden.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> einigermaßen informell


*≠* "tanto informale"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> (cf. Duden 3 "so (ein) )


 Der verlinkte Eintrag bezieht sich aber auf ›solcher‹, nicht auf ›so‹.


Uticens678 said:


> für die Armen Spenden machen"


--> „für die Armen spenden“

["Feel free to correct any mystake I make in my texts " (deine Signatur, Stand 19.8.2018; falls das ›y‹ in "mystake" kein Scherz ist, ist es ein "mistake", und du könntest in Erwägung ziehen, eine Korrektur vorzunehmen   ]


----------



## Uticens678

Schlabberlatz said:


> Der verlinkte Eintrag bezieht sich aber auf ›solcher‹, nicht auf ›so‹.
> --> „für die Armen spenden“
> ["Feel free to correct any mystake I make in my texts " (deine Signatur, Stand 19.8.2018; falls das ›y‹ in "mystake" kein Scherz ist, ist es ein "mistake", und du könntest in Erwägung ziehen, eine Korrektur vorzunehmen   ]


Leider ist es kein Scherz, das hatte ich nie bemerkt  Ich werde sofort meine Signatur korrigieren, vielen Dank!


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Der verlinkte Eintrag bezieht sich aber auf ›solcher‹, nicht auf ›so‹.



Und? "so ein" wird in dem Artikel als Synonym für ›solch ein‹ aufgeführt (und darum geht es Uticens678 doch!). Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Und? "so ein" wird in dem Artikel als Synonym für ›solch ein‹ aufgeführt (und darum geht es Uticens678 doch!). Oder irre ich mich?
> 
> Siehe auch hier:


 Es ging in deinem Beitrag #15 aber um den Ausdruck „Das sind so Tage“, also um ›so‹ und nicht um ›solcher‹; es ging um die Frage, wie umgangssprachlich der Ausdruck „Das sind so Tage“ ist, oder habe ich das falsch gedeutet?


JClaudeK said:


> "Das sind so Tage/ Typen." ist der Plural von "das ist so ein Tag/ so ein Typ" (= das ist ein {besonderer} Tag" / ein {eigenartiger} Typ.
> Das heißt: daran ist nichts "tanto informale" (cf. Duden 3 "so (ein) )


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich kann nur wiederholen:


JClaudeK said:


> "Das sind so Tage/ Typen." ist der Plural von "das ist so ein Tag/ so ein Typ" (= das ist ein {besonderer} Tag" / ein {eigenartiger} Typ.


Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Ich kann nur wiederholen:
> 
> 
> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Das sind so Tage/ Typen." ist der Plural von "das ist so ein Tag/ so ein Typ"
> 
> 
> 
> Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied.
Click to expand...

OK. Ich sehe es hingegen (wie Kurtchen, der den Ausdruck ins Spiel gebracht hat) als ziemlich umgangssprachlich an.


Kurtchen said:


> Sia possibile usarlo in contesto tanto informale, cf. _Das sind so Tage..._ oppure _Ich kenn da so Typen... _


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich sehe es hingegen [...]  als ziemlich umgangssprachlich an.


Das mag "Gefühlssache" sein. 
_Ich kenn da so Typen... = ich kenne da so {gewisse} Typen_
ist für mich auch standardsprachlich akzeptabel ("Beweise"  dafür kann ich allerdings nicht liefern ).


----------



## elroy

Ich hätte es eindeutig als umgangssprachlich eingestuft. Mich wundert insofern JCKs Einschätzung. 

Ich würde z.B. in einer akademischen Arbeit nie im Leben von „so Typen“ oder „so Menschen“ reden.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ich würde z.B. in einer akademischen Arbeit nie im Leben von „so Typen“ oder „so Menschen“ reden.


Wer hat gesagt, dass sich diese Ausdrucksweise für eine "akademische Arbeit" eignet?

Auf jeden Fall halte ich sie nicht für "ganz und gar (_tanto)_" umgangssprachlich.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Wer hat gesagt, dass sich diese Ausdrucksweise für eine "akademische Arbeit" eignet?


 Etwas, was 


JClaudeK said:


> standardsprachlich akzeptabel


 ist, müsste doch (u.a.) in eine akademische Arbeit passen (die Anführungszeichen kann ich übrigens nicht nachvollziehen).


JClaudeK said:


> ("Beweise" dafür kann ich allerdings nicht liefern )


 Na ja, genau das ist aber gefragt. Um Deine Behauptung zu bekräftigen, müsstest Du uns ein Gegenbeispiel geben (einen nicht umgangssprachlichen Kontext, in den der Ausdruck passt).

Du bist ja sonst verdammt gut im Beweise-Sammeln.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wer hat gesagt, dass sich diese Ausdrucksweise für eine "akademische Arbeit" eignet?


Dann andersherum gefragt: Kannst du mir irgendeinen Kontext angeben, der Standardsprach erfordert und wo du die Ausdrucksweise für angemessen hieltest?

Mir fällt keiner ein.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Kannst du mir irgendeinen Kontext angeben, der Standardsprach erfordert und wo du die Ausdrucksweise für angemessen hieltest?


Kleine Beispiel-Auswahl aus Presse (oft Leserbriefe) und Litteratur:

_Und ich denke, dass gerade so Menschen wie ich in der Lage sind, so eine Musik zu machen und solche Sachen auszutesten.
Aber kaum greift dieser wie eine Krankheit um sich, kommen dann so Menschen wie Jesus,
Wenn ich so Menschen wie Sie sehe,
Gut, dass es so Menschen wie Alban Ferati gibt.
Mir sind so Menschen wie Typus Ibrahimovic schon immer dermaßen unangenehm
Mein Problem ist, dass dem konservativen Lager immer wieder so Menschen wie sie zugerechnet werden
Das sind so Menschen, wie sie im vorigen Jahrhundert nach Amerika auswanderten
Seit den vielen Arbeitslosen gibt es ja keinen Ort mehr, wo so Menschen wie wir ausgehen können!“
Die Juden sind genau so Menschen wie wir und man darf sie deswegen nicht für geringer halten.
Wenn sogar so Leute wie Madonna oder Jerry Hall abends zuhause bleiben und stricken 
Aber so Leute wie ihr nehmt den echten Narren doch die ganzen Kostüme weg.
so Leute wie Gandhi, Mutter Teresa oder Martin Luther King
So Leute wie der Zenower, dessen Mutter eine Köchin war und die im Waisenhaus aufgewachsen_

Reicht das, um zu zeigen, dass diese "_einigermaßen informelle_" (damit bin ich einverstanden - s.o.) Wendung weit verbreitet ist und zur "umgangssprachlichen Standardsprache" - wenn ich so sagen darf  gehört:





> Unter Standardsprache versteht man eine allgemein verbindliche Sprachform, die in der Öffentlichkeit gesprochen und geschrieben wird.






> Umgangssprache kommt aber manchmal auch in schriftlicher Form vor, z. B. bei der Kommunikation über die neuen Medien (Internet, Handy), aber auch in der Literatur, z. B. in Jugendbüchern.


----------



## berndf

Eigentlich hast du nur belegt, das es eben *nicht* Standardsprache ist, sondern geschriebene Umgangssprache.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Litteratur:





> Aber es ist ja Euer tägliches Geschäft, _so Menschen, wie_ Vieh in Fallen zu fangen.«





> Darum muß daselbst alles, _so Menschen wie_ Dinge, ...





> Die Zukunft steht als Sphinx in düstern Fernen, Und schlingt hinab _so Menschen wie_ Geschlechter ...


Die meisten Treffer scheinen so auszusehen … und haben somit keine Aussagekraft bzgl. der Frage, um die es geht. ›so … wie‹ bedeutet in diesen Beispielen soviel wie ›sowohl … als auch‹, behaupte ich. Oder ›sowie‹: „so Menschen wie Dinge“ = „Menschen sowie Dinge“.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> ''So'' ist ein Adverb und  bezieht sich auf ''gute''.
> ''So gute Leute'' kann man sagen, ''so Tage'' nicht (zwischen 'so' und 'Tage/Leute' muss ein Adjektiv stehen).
> ...



Es gibt eine Wendung, in der man sagen kann: "Es gibt so Tage, an denen klappt aber auch gar nichts."
"Es gibt so Tage" ist dabei eine feste Wendung, und ich kann sie nicht erklären. Ich habe die Wendung schon oft gelesen und auch oft gehört. Diese Wendung gehört nicht zum formalen Stil, wird aber sowohl literarisch als auch umgangssprachlich und sogar als Scherz verwendet.


PS: Die Form unterscheidet sich hier emotional und inhaltlich von "Es gibt _solche _Tage, an denen aber auch gar nichts klappt."
Diese Form ist einfach zu erklären. "So" kann "solche" nicht ersetzen, es ist eine parallele Form.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> Diese Wendung gehört nicht zum formalen Stil


Ich kann meinen Beitrag #5 leider nicht mehr editieren. Wenn es noch möglich wäre, so würde ich nun hinzufügen:
....''so Tage nicht - _zumindest in formalem Stil nicht''._


----------



## Hutschi

Du musst hier Sprache und Metasprache auseinanderhalten.

... "... so Tage" _nicht - zumindest in formalem Stil nicht._

"... so Tage"_ funktioniert nicht in formalem Stil._
"... so Tage nicht"_ funktioniert gar nicht. (Zumindest finde ich kein Gegenbeispiel._


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> .. "... so Tage" _nicht - zumindest in formalem Stil nicht._


Das meinte ich genau. Danke, Hutschi.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Es gibt so Tage" ist dabei eine feste Wendung


Ich würde sagen "Es gibt so + Nomen" ist  eine feste Wendung.

Siehe einige Beispiele:
Bücher
_„Es gibt so Menschen, welche die Gabe haben, andere Menschen zu manipulieren
Es gibt so Menschen, die das Zeug fässerweise trinken können und quietschfidel am nächsten Tag aufwachen.
Aber es gibt so Menschen auch in meinem eigenen Bekanntenkreis
usw. _
Presse
_Es gibt so Menschen, denen fällt das Glück einfach täglich neu vor die Füße.
Es gibt so Menschen im Fußball, die sind einfach Wahnsinnige
Es gibt so Menschen, die Umarmungen schrecklich finden.
es gibt so Dinge, die man historisch in dem Moment gar nicht sieht.
Es gibt so Dinge, die feiern wir als großen Fortschritt - dabei sollten sie eigentlich selbstverständlich sein.
usw. 
_
Wahrscheinlich ist das Ganze eine Frage des "Nord-Südgefälles": In südlichen Gefilden fällt "so + Nomen" niemandem unangenehm auf.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> _Es gibt so Menschen_, welche die Gabe haben, andere Menschen zu manipulieren


Du hast vergessen anzugeben, dass der Satz mit _Hey Leute, ... _anfängt. Deine Beispiele sind, wie die zuvor, ganz eindeutig schriftlich wiedergegebene Umgangssprache und nicht Standardsprache.

Ich habe den Eindruck, was Du meinst ist _überregionale Umgangssprache_ und nicht _Standardsprache_. Letztere unterscheidet sich von ersterer u.A. dadurch, dass sie Ausdrücke ausschließt, die in formalen Kontexten als unangemessen hemdsärmelig empfunden werden. Daher auch Elroy's Frage nach akademischen Texten und meine Frage nach sonstigen formalen Kontexten.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Du hast vergessen anzugeben, dass der Satz mit _Hey Leute, ... _anfängt.


Ein beliebig herausgegriffener Satz, was beweist das? 




Kurtchen said:


> Sia possibile usarlo in contesto tanto informale, cf. Das sind so Tage...


Von "tanto informale" kann m.E. keine Rede sein. Darum ging es mir von Anfang an.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Von "tanto informale" kann m.E. keine Rede sein. Darum ging es mir von Anfang an.


Kurtchens italienischer Satz (#9) war nicht 100%-ig verständlich.  Ich vermute, dass er meinte _Sarebbe possibile usarlo in un contesto *sol*tanto informale _(= es wäre möglich, es _nur_ in einem informellen Kontext zu verwenden). Er dachte vielleicht an das lateinische Adverb _tantum = _nur.  Italienisch 'tanto' bedeutet allerdings so sehr/so viel... Aber diese ital.  Bedeutung vom Adverb passte nicht genau zum Satz... Vielleicht möchte Kurtchen mal bestätigen. (Dass die Diskussion von einem so banalen Irrtum ausgelöst werden konnte  - na das wäre doch die Höhe!).


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Kurtchens italienischer Satz (#9) war nicht 100%-ig verständlich. [...] Er dachte vielleicht an das lateinische Adverb _tantum = _nur. Italienisch 'tanto' bedeutet allerdings so sehr/so viel...


Ich hatte nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass 'tanto' = "so sehr/so viel" und daraus geschlossen, dass Kurtchen "ganz (und gar)" meinte.
Danke für die Klarstellung, bearded.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> So hatte ich das auch interpretiert.   (Ich hatte nachgeschaut und gesehen, dass 'tanto' = "so sehr/so viel").
> Danke für die Klarstellung, bearded.


Genau dasseble, wie das französische _tant_.


bearded said:


> Dass die Diskussion von einem so banalen Irrtum ausgelöst werden konnte - na das wäre doch die Höhe!


Wäre nicht schlimm. Der eigentliche Streitpunkt ist, ob die Konstruktion _standardsprachlich_ ist oder nicht


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Danke für die Klarstellung


Bitte sehr. Solange K. sich nicht meldet, sind es aber nur Hypothesen meinerseits darüber, was er wirklich gemeint hat.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Der eigentliche Streitpunkt ist, ob die Konstruktion _standardsprachlich_ ist oder nicht


Von einer Äußerung dazu nimmt ein Nichtmuttersprachler am besten Abstand..


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Naja, ich würde es sicher nur in einigermaßen informellen Situationen verwenden.


Wie schon mehrfach gesagt: mit "einigermaßen informell" bin ich durchaus einverstanden.
Folgendes


JClaudeK said:


> Das mag "Gefühlssache" sein.
> _Ich kenn da so Typen... = ich kenne da so {gewisse} Typen_
> ist *für mich* auch standardsprachlich *akzeptabel.*


steht dazu m.E. nicht im Widerspruch.

Ich begreife gar nicht, warum von einigen Forumsteilnehmern daraus *so eine *Affäre gemacht wurde.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> steht dazu m.E. nicht im Widerspruch.


Und für mich schon. In formelle Kontexten ist es für mich definitiv nicht akzeptabel. Und Du hast bisher auch noch keinen Kontext geliefert, wo es nicht als _umgangssprachlich_ (=_familier_) einzustufen wäre.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Und Du hast bisher auch noch keinen Kontext geliefert, wo es nicht als _umgangssprachlich_ (=_familier_) einzustufen wäre.


Quelle mauvaise foi !

Schau Dir die von mir gelieferten Beispiele (#36) bitte genauer an, darunter sind sehr wohl einige, die als "nicht umgangssprachlich" einzustufen sind.
z.B. dieses hier:
_Es gibt so Dinge, die feiern wir als großen Fortschritt - dabei sollten sie eigentlich selbstverständlich sein._
oder dieses:
_Es gibt so Menschen, die Umarmungen schrecklich finden._


----------



## elroy

Also mir kommt der Stil beider Artikel auf jeden Fall salopp vor. In beiden Artikel kommen zum Beispiel unvollständige Sätze vor: 

Es gibt so Dinge, die feiern wir als großen Fortschritt - dabei sollten sie eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Dass Frauen in Saudi-Arabien jetzt Autofahren dürfen, zum Beispiel. Oder jetzt, dass das Schlachten von Hunden in Südkorea verboten wird.

Das klingt wiederum relativ einfach. Fast so einfach wie das Zusammentreffen zweier norddeutscher Bauern zwischen Acker und Furche. Da reicht ein knappes „Moin“. Wie angenehm.
(Auch „da reicht...“ kommt mir salopp/umgangssprachlich vor.)


----------

